# Am I missing something or are the recent deals dried up?



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I torn on whether I'm happy or sad about this development. I really can't afford to make more purchases but I've been thoroughly happy with the deals and quality I've gotten recently. Every Bolivar, Punch, and HDM sample I've had from these deals has been very good and the Robainas' were hit or miss.

I've definitely acquired enough cigars to keep me smiling for years to come but I was looking forward to some more deals. Checking that site was my favorite part of the day of late. Oh well...at least I didn't snooze and lose.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm an optimist. I haven't heard the plump female singing. :ss


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I'm sure you aren't hinting at sources, since that is frowned upon.. wait, Verboten here. That's the first thing I thought of when I read the thread title, anyway. I am sure you have enough of your own, and didn't mean that.

A good thing to remind ourselves (myself) occasionally, though.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> I'm sure you aren't hinting at sources,


I wasn't divulging sources and this particular sale has been talked about a lot. If I've broken some rules, mods can feel free to close this.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

All good things must come to an end


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

krisko said:


> I wasn't divulging sources and this particular sale has been talked about a lot. If I've broken some rules, mods can feel free to close this.


If I thought you were, I would have hit the report post button, just stating that a reminder about these things is a good thing, occasionally. There are always sales. It's like Kohls.... there is always a sale on.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

You can blame me for them drying up. 

I went nutz and bought everything. :bn


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> There are always sales. It's like Kohls.... there is always a sale on.


In the words of Yakov Smirnoff:
Why do they always say "Sale, last week".
Why rub it in if I already missed it?


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh man this sucks. I never pulled the trigger. DOH!!!!:hn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Is my coupon still good?


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I just got all these delivered for 20 bucks off ebay they must be real right????


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> I just got all these delivered for 20 bucks off ebay they must be real right????


Which Boli RE's are those?


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Which Boli RE's are those?


Canadian Editions RE's


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> Canadian Editions RE's


:tg


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

MMM-Boli Simones :ss

I saw a few good items for sale yesterday at noon, but then they changed them.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

Darrell said:


> :tg


hey hey! there ya go homie!!!! :tu


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

replicant_argent said:


> .... there is always a sale on.


Are you hinting at vendors.
Thats it!!! Where's that tattle button DAMN IT.
You can never have enough Tattle buttons when you need them.

It is in my honest opinion that the worst trait you can have is to "dime" on people when it does not directly effect you.

and again, that is my opinion, which I believe is allowed here since all you ever see is IMO or IMHO or :2, or "just my 2 cents.....you get the idea.

THE END

B:gn


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Are you hinting at vendors.
> Thats it!!! Where's that tattle button DAMN IT.
> You can never have enough Tattle buttons when you need them.
> 
> ...


I can think of many worse traits. Even when it doesn't "directly affect you."
Speaking of dimes. I could say that 5 X for :2 apiece. A reminder isn't such a bad thing, IMVHO.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Breaking the rules here at CS affects all of us.... the rules are in place for good reason. What if this site was to get shut down for breaking the rules?...then it would affect us all. :2:2:2:2:2


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

hk3 said:


> You can blame me for them drying up.
> 
> I went nutz and bought everything. :bn


I hate you Hal!:r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Breaking the rules here at CS affects all of us.... the rules are in place for good reason. What if this site was to get shut down for breaking the rules?...then it would affect us all. :2:2:2:2:2


:tpd: He knows stuff!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Thats it!!! Where's that tattle button DAMN IT.
> You can never have enough Tattle buttons when you need them.
> 
> It is in my honest opinion that the worst trait you can have is to "dime" on people when it does not directly effect you.


Reporting a post isn't "dropping the dime" on someone. It's aiding the administrators and moderators in keeping the board open. All the rules are in place for reasons, usually for the safety of the board, its members, and its owner. If it's felt that the issues outweigh the benefit of leaving the board open, then odds are it will be closed. Now, the mods may not be able to read every post. So, by reporting a post, you're just helping to ensure the longevity of the board.

Tattling, as you put it, is what kindergartners do. Being responsible members of Club Stogie is, ideally, what we as adults do.

--

Edit: for the record, it's my opinion that the worst trait one can have is to sit idly by and watch injustice, choosing to ignore it because it doesn't directly affect him or her.

"In Germany, they came first for the Communists, And I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Communist;

And then they came for the trade unionists, And I didn't speak up because I wasn't a trade unionist;

And then they came for the Jews, And I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Jew;

And then . . . they came for me . . . And by that time there was no one left to speak up."

--Martin Niemöller


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Why are we talking about reporting posts and naming sources when neither of these things happened?


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

croatan said:


> Reporting a post isn't "dropping the dime" on someone. It's aiding the administrators and moderators in keeping the board open. All the rules are in place for reasons, usually for the safety of the board, its members, and its owner. If it's felt that the issues outweigh the benefit of leaving the board open, then odds are it will be closed. Now, the mods may not be able to read every post. So, by reporting a post, you're just helping to ensure the longevity of the board.
> 
> Tattling, as you put it, is what kindergartners do. Being responsible members of Club Stogie is, ideally, what we as adults do.
> 
> ...


:Outstanding point.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I disagree

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA and Respi hits me up with some negative RG...Don't be a hater.
I think I need to bump your RG up for being such an upstanding citizen, As I should be punished for being bad. Oooooooooohhhhhhhh



croatan said:


> Reporting a post isn't "dropping the dime" on someone. It's aiding the administrators and moderators in keeping the board open. All the rules are in place for reasons, usually for the safety of the board, its members, and its owner. If it's felt that the issues outweigh the benefit of leaving the board open, then odds are it will be closed. Now, the mods may not be able to read every post. So, by reporting a post, you're just helping to ensure the longevity of the board.
> 
> Tattling, as you put it, is what kindergartners do. Being responsible members of Club Stogie is, ideally, what we as adults do.
> 
> ...


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Getting back to the original topic ...

Yes, it seems that some of the amazing deals are drying up. But we all know that sales come and sales go. I'm betting that the sales had the desired effect, which I suspect was to keep people buying smokes so that they will buy again in the future. Solid "loss leader" advertising approach.

Mid-November should, at least, see the start of the holiday silly sales season and some more good buys.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Getting back to the original topic ...
> 
> Mid-November should, at least, see the start of the holiday silly sales season and some more good buys.


Why did you have to remind me.....:hn:r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Why did you have to remind me.....:hn:r


It's for the children, Patrick. :r


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> I just got all these delivered for 20 bucks off ebay they must be real right????


I hate you....

Damn nice selection there brother!


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Yes, it seems that some of the amazing deals are drying up. But we all know that sales come and sales go. I'm betting that the sales had the desired effect, which I suspect was to keep people buying smokes so that they will buy again in the future. Solid "loss leader" advertising approach.
> 
> Mid-November should, at least, see the start of the holiday silly sales season and some more good buys.


That's not the explanation I heard, although your theory could be possible. I've heard it opined that the cigars from 2000-2001 (the majority of the smokes on deep discount) weren't very good and there were tons of them that didn't sell. Somebody said that they were actually sent back to Havana, possibly stored improperly for years, inspected and then sent back to certain retailers at a hefty discount. The sale did have the desired effect...they cut loose thousands of boxes of undesirable cigars that they apparently couldn't give away before.

Whatever the reason, I'm just happy to have acquired hundreds of CCs at substantially less cost than even average NCs are. I'm enjoying an HDM du Prince right now and it's quite tasty if a little soft and underfilled. At $2.25, it's far more enjoyable than it's 'bundle' price would suggest it is.

I'll be saving up for these Christmas specials, if they'll happen. I'm a year in to CC's so I can't comment on holiday sales.



GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA and Respi hits me up with some negative RG...Don't be a hater.


I don't fully understand the 'ring gauge'. I always thought it was a function of somebody's worth. If you spotlight a sale somewhere, you get bumped. If you help a brother out with info or a bomb, you get bumped. If you send some to the troops, get bumped...etc. And if you shafted someone in a trade or didn't complete a sale then you got negged. In reality it seems to be a popularity contest. If you have a different opinion than the majority, your RG gets nuked. Because of this, I don't follow my own RG but I continue to bump up others when I see an informational post or somebody helps out a BOTL.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

krisko said:


> That's not the explanation I heard, although your theory could be possible. I've heard it opined that the cigars from 2000-2001 (the majority of the smokes on deep discount) weren't very good and there were tons of them that didn't sell. Somebody said that they were actually sent back to Havana, possibly stored improperly for years, inspected and then sent back to certain retailers at a hefty discount. The sale did have the desired effect...they cut loose thousands of boxes of undesirable cigars that they apparently couldn't give away before.


That may account for _some_ of the influx we have seen on the market. However, much of it is purportedly due to a European cigar merchant going bankrupt and selling its stock for dirt cheap (many of their cigars were the ubiquitous 2000 and 2001s). This savings (or at least some part of it) was passed on to customers. My guess - when they're gone, that is it. We won't see prices like this ever again. JMHO, though...and I'm just a dumb, cheap Polak so what the heck do I know...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> That may account for _some_ of the influx we have seen on the market. However, much of it is purportedly due to a European cigar merchant going bankrupt and selling its stock for dirt cheap (many of their cigars were the ubiquitous 2000 and 2001s). This savings (or at least some part of it) was passed on to customers. My guess - when they're gone, that is it. We won't see prices like this ever again. JMHO, though...and I'm just a dumb, cheap Polak so what the heck do I know...


I also heard rumours that some cigars may have been impropery stored for a period of time, but not "years".


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> and I'm just a dumb, cheap Polak so what the heck do I know...


----------



## demiurgic (Feb 18, 2008)

chibnkr said:


> I'm just a dumb, cheap Polak so what the heck do I know...


that line touched me man! my best friend in chicago was John Krupinski, who said something similar. He's 71 now, that crazy Pollock and I miss him.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

krisko said:


> I don't fully understand the 'ring gauge'. I always thought it was a function of somebody's worth. If you spotlight a sale somewhere, you get bumped. If you help a brother out with info or a bomb, you get bumped. If you send some to the troops, get bumped...etc. And if you shafted someone in a trade or didn't complete a sale then you got negged. In reality it seems to be a popularity contest. If you have a different opinion than the majority, your RG gets nuked. Because of this, I don't follow my own RG but I continue to bump up others when I see an informational post or somebody helps out a BOTL.


I think you might have inadvertantly stumbled onto the RG curse and merit hiway. When I first started here I thought the RG was for members to voice their 'amen' to things one brings up. The paradox is that when you bring up subject matter that doesn't bring up an 'amen' it usually comes with a price and that is a negative hit on your RG which doesn't really make sense because if you have an opinion then it should be considered an opinion unless you are ripping a fellow member. If that is the case then you should be hit with a negative RG. If you just put in your opinion on a subject matter then as members we should understand that we have a right to our opinion and not have to worry about being hit with a neg RG. It's not a perfect world and hopefully all members will use discretion with negative remarks as well as negative RG hits unless it is truly merited.


----------

